# Fender Hot Rod Deluxe I - Montréal - 425$



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Good price but they have many known issues.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

player99 said:


> Good price but they have many known issues.


Volume at 0= you are not playing
Volume at 1= you are playing very loud
Volume at 2= you are extremely loud indeed
Volume at 3= all local wildlife has fled to the next town.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> Volume at 0= you are not playing
> Volume at 1= you are playing very loud
> Volume at 2= you are extremely loud indeed
> Volume at 3= all local wildlife has fled to the next town.



I nearly bought a Blues Deville this week, but was warned off it because of the same issue. Seems to have been a thing for Fender amps from that era.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Put 12AY7 in V1 ( and if V2 if needed) and you will reduce the amp gain from 100 % to 45% . I do it in few amps with success, never try with HRD


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> I nearly bought a Blues Deville this week, but was warned off it because of the same issue. Seems to have been a thing for Fender amps from that era.


I had a Hot Rod DeVille. Version 2 or 3? The one before they sorted the volume pot issue in any case. They sound spectacular but they're deafening. I sold mine about 5 years ago and even though it was almost unusable in a home environment and weighed 60lbs if it weighed an ounce I still miss it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jimmythegeek said:


> Volume at 0= you are not playing
> Volume at 1= you are playing very loud
> Volume at 2= you are extremely loud indeed
> Volume at 3= all local wildlife has fled to the next town.


All true, but an amazing amp in my opinion. I've had mine 10+yrs and I am not shopping for a replacement. Well worth the asking price if you ask someone who owns one.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> All true, but an amazing amp in my opinion. I've had mine 10+yrs and I am not shopping for a replacement. Well worth the asking price if you ask someone who owns one.


If sound is your main interest it's definitely a quibble. I miss my Hot Rod DeVille. Couldn't play it above 1 but it sounded amazing, took every dirt pedal I ever tried beautifully and was super reliable.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

^^^ It's "clean" is super clean, and takes all pedals and does a great job. I am lucky to live in a house where this does not need to be in the same room as I am when playing, so I can go to 2 or 3. If you do not have that option, and I know not many do, then volume is a problem.


----------

